# [Xorg] Impossible d'obtenir 120Hz (résolu)

## HacKurx

Bonjour,

Je possède un écran Samsung 2233rz mais je n'arrive pas à l'utiliser avec 120Hz. Actuellement mon fichier xorg.conf ressemble à ceci :

```
Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Layout0"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

EndSection

Section "Files"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol" "auto"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/psaux"

    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "SamSung"

    ModelName      "SyncMaster 2233RZ"

    HorizSync       30.0 - 190.0

    VertRefresh     56.0 - 125.0

    ModeLine "1680x1050_120" 238.46 1680 1728 1760 1840 1050 1053 1059 1080 +hsync +vsync

    #Option         "DPMS" évite les erreurs de gestion d'alimentation

    Option "PreferredMode" "1680x1050_120"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device0"

    Driver         "nouveau"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce 9800 GT"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Option "metamodes" "1680x1050_120"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Device0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

        Option      "Composite" "disable"

EndSection
```

Voici le résultat de la commande xrandr :

```
Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1680 x 1050, maximum 8192 x 8192

DVI-I-1 connected 1680x1050+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 478mm x 300mm

   1680x1050      59.9*+  120.0    110.0    100.0 

   1680x1050_120  120.0 

DVI-I-2 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
```

J'ai essayé de basculé manuellement mais je reste toujours à 60Hz :

```
xrandr --output DVI-I-1 --mode 1680x1050_120
```

et

```
xrandr --output DVI-I-1 --mode 1680x1050
```

Quelqu'un à t-il une idée pour corriger mon problème ? Merci

----------

## xaviermiller

Bonjour,

Enlève les sections "Monitor", ou du moins, les informations sur les plages de fréquences, qui sont de toutes façons détectées par X.

----------

## HacKurx

Hélas c'est là tout le problème si je retire mes modifications sur les fréquences xorg ne détectera que les 60Hz.

```
xrandr 

Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1680 x 1050, maximum 8192 x 8192

DVI-I-1 connected 1680x1050+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 478mm x 300mm

   1680x1050      59.9*+  120.0    110.0    100.0  

DVI-I-2 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)

```

 :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## HacKurx

Bonjour,

J'ai obtenu la solution sur un sujet consacré à la 3d du forum ubuntu-fr.org:

http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?pid=10525241#p10525241

Je partage donc la solution:

```
xrandr --output DVI-I-1 --set "scaling mode" None
```

Merci

----------

